# The Ob Is Smokin'!!



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

We were just out in the camper getting ready for our first trip of the year. We plan to leave in the morning. While we were inside loading things all of the sudden we noticed a lot of smoke start rolling out from under the slide (sofa/kitchen). We quickly went outside and unplugged the power cord. After looking things over pretty good, we are suspecting that a wire connected to the slide-out motor has been getting rubbed and damaged when the slide opens and closes. DH is going to try to repair the wire and we'll hope for the best. It was pretty alarming to see all of that smoke coming out.

Anyone had this problem? Suggestions?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Yikes!








Haven't seen that before...Hopefully someone has some good info for you.
You can't miss your first trip of the season









Please keep us posted!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Wow, glad you were around went that started. Good luck in getting things fixed up before your trip.

Tim


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

so THAT'S why our TT came with fire extinguishers???


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Luckily you caught it in time! Hope you can get it all patched up and have great trip. I would look thing over very good because the fuse should have blown. It takes a loose conection or high amp draw to cause a wires insultion to get hot enough to start smoking. A loose conection can very easily create alot of heat with minimal current draw and won't blow the fuse do to the low amp draw.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thank God you were out there is right.







Let us know how you made out.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Please let us know what was what when your all fixed. Thats a new one on me too!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

That does not have a FUSE??? If its smokin' it aint got no fuse. Thats wierd.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Well, I guess since we haven't heard from them, they must have gotten to go on their trip after all








Still looking forward to hearing the outcome though...


----------

